# Fountain Pen Help



## BassBlaster (May 11, 2013)

I need help!!!!!

I just had a customer thats very interested in one of my higher end pens ask me to ink it and do a thorough test drive before shipping. I had to tell him that I dont know anything about fountain pens and probably cost myself a sale. Can someone please explain to me what I am looking for when I ink a fountain pen and test it. I feel like a complete bonehead for not being able to do this. I asked similar question on another site long before I started making fountain pens and was told to just jump in and do it, theres nothing to it. Now Im hurting sales. Help please!!

Also, if I order a bottle of ink just for testing, what should I get? I only have cartridge ink that comes with the componants right now.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> ...I had to tell him that I dont know anything about fountain pens and probably cost myself a sale. ....



Maybe, but you did the right thing. I never hesitate to deal with someone when they tell something as honest as this. If you told him you would research it and get back to him, I bet he'll be comfortable doing business with you, because he knows he's dealing with someone that's honest. Honest is better than know-it-all everytime in my book. 

Sorry I can't help with the answer I am not a pen guy. And my wife hasn't made fountains yet either. But please keep us posted if you get the job.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2013)

PS I am sure there's plenty of fountain guys here that can help, but the one Michael (bean counter) made for me - I use it daily. It hasn't skipped a beat so maybe ask him what brand he used because it has performed flawless so far.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > ...I had to tell him that I dont know anything about fountain pens and probably cost myself a sale. ....
> ...


Yup, I agree. Id rather deal with someone thats clueless and honest than someone that knows what thier doing but would tell me what ever I wanted to hear to make a sale.

Its a pen thats allready made. Its listed on my Etsy page so this would also be my first sale on that site. Its a Jr Gent II in HRB. Hes very interested in this pen and he didnt seem completely put off by my not having the knowledge to fulfill his request. Id love to learn how to properly tune these things though so I dont have this issue again.


Kevin said:


> PS I am sure there's plenty of fountain guys here that can help, but the one Michael (bean counter) made for me - I use it daily. It hasn't skipped a beat so maybe ask him what brand he used because it has performed flawless so far.



Thanks, Ill shoot him a PM.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2013)

Dennis just so you know, the pen you made for me gets used daily also. By my mom. She saw it in my pocket one day and asked "did Terry teach you how to start making pens finally?" I said no but do you like this one mom? 

The rest is history. Thanks for making my mom happy.


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2013)

Here's a YouTube video on inking a new fountain pen:

[video=youtube]http://youtube/fzKVykcNP6M[/video]

And another:

[video=youtube]http://youtube/64P9t7V_8Ew[/video]


----------



## BassBlaster (May 11, 2013)

Thanks I'll check those out. I watched a couple on tuning but they were more about tuning a pen for personal use.


----------



## ssgmeader (May 11, 2013)

God videos, I didn't know either seeing as I've only just done 3 FP's, I was curious how that converter kit worked that came with the pen. lol now I know.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 11, 2013)

Hey Dennis, I just use a good quality kit with good reviews. Also the pens I use have cartridges and I never keep the original cartridge, I always upgrade them to Schmidt refills. BTW Kevin let me know when you need a refill I buy them in bulk so I save some dinero. When it comes to pumps I don't know the first thing about them, since i use cartridges. Id offer the guy 100% satisfaction gaurauntee on the pen as well, that way a more experienced user would know what to do with it. It also shows you stand behind your craftsmanship. Here is PDF doc I found and saved as a favorite that helped me out some?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/fountain%20pen%20care.pdf

Sorry I couldn't be much ore help than that but I agree with the rest better to be honest than a snake oil salesman. Gains more respect. 

Michael


----------



## BassBlaster (May 11, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Dennis, I just use a good quality kit with good reviews. Also the pens I use have cartridges and I never keep the original cartridge, I always upgrade them to Schmidt refills. BTW Kevin let me know when you need a refill I buy them in bulk so I save some dinero. When it comes to pumps I don't know the first thing about them, since i use cartridges. Id offer the guy 100% satisfaction gaurauntee on the pen as well, that way a more experienced user would know what to do with it. It also shows you stand behind your craftsmanship. Here is PDF doc I found and saved as a favorite that helped me out some?
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/fountain%20pen%20care.pdf
> 
> ...



I definately use good quality kits. I wont even buy cheap platings anymore even if its a cheap plating on a popular or more expensive kit. I only buy good componants. I also stand behind my work. Obviously, I have no control over customer misuse and what not but if anyone ever had a problem with something I sold them, Id dang sure go out of my way to make it right.

I was told that the majority of people that buy higher end fountain pens wont use cartridges so I have never even looked into ordering any. I install a convertor in the pens for the buyer and trash the cartridges that come with the componants. Maybe I should order some cartridges just to have them on hand.

You guys have been a ton of help. Im going to buy some ink and see what I can do with this pen. Maybe Ill convert myself to a fountain user!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Bean_counter (May 11, 2013)

I'd give the cartridges a shot, you never know. In my area people wouldn't know what or how to fill a fountain pen (including me, haha). A cartridge will at least give you some practice with it as well. Heck when you get the pump thing down, might want to post a tutorial on here as well, at least for me :p


----------

